# New (possibly) Boyu 200L/H external



## JohnC (19 Aug 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Layer-filtr...otn=15&po=LCA&ps=63&clkid=6296590289173756168

Anyone got it?


----------



## a1Matt (19 Aug 2010)

I've got one.
Do not think much of it... Cheaply built. Broke part of it when first setting it up, so never used it!


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Aug 2010)

I've got one.  Works OK, flow is allright however it is on a 10ltr.

Only downsides IMO:

The hoses are just pushed on as the threaded hose tighteners are  nigh on impossible to get past the end of the hose.  You tighten it and it pushes thehose off so I don't tighten them.  The hoses are a pretty tight fit anyway.

It is nowhere near silent.  Can't hear it above ambient but when its quiet at nightime most definately can.

AC


----------



## JohnC (19 Aug 2010)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I've got one.  Works OK, flow is allright however it is on a 10ltr.
> 
> Only downsides IMO:
> 
> ...



Cheers for the info. I'll give it a miss.

Thanks,
John

p.s SuperColey1 : just read your bathroom refit posts on your blog, i'm currently getting mine refitted. Not doing it myself thou. Much respect for taking that on.


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Aug 2010)

Lol.  Its more a question of money.  May look like I do loads of DIY AND PRojects etc but the reason is I think (<---too confident sometimes) I can do better for cheaper.  So I build my own this and my own that.  More success than failure but some things are failures.

Anyway wanna sneaky peek?

Her you go:






Just kidding I am not that stupid nor the wife that understanding.  Yes the logo is fake   (if not obvious)

Her is a more 'room' pic showing where the project stops for this month:





BTW its not a complete refit. The bath, sink and toilet remain.  I'm just tiling  and then plumbing in a towel radiator.  Shhhh - don't tell the Council. 

AC


----------



## huynhtri290292 (31 Aug 2010)

External Boyu filter use is good and Price in VietNam very cheap 4â‚¬. Can be used for the aquarium tank 30,40,50cm. Thank you for shared


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Oct 2010)

Lol.  Mine is in the bin   The large sealing O ring (very thin diameter but large length stretched and therefore wouldn't seal anymore.

PTFE tape was wrapped around the groove many times for a week until a Resun replacement arrived.

The Resun was cheaper, looks better and so far is working better too with much less noise although there is still a little whirr.

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Oct 2010)

With the Boyu filter's O ring stretching I decided to ditch it rather than search the world for a new O ring. I bought a Resun CY-20 for Â£17 including shipping and so far it is better in both appearance, setup and function than the Boyu EF-05.

The inlet 'crook' was long enough for my 80cm tall so I had to cut that down and then put the strainer on it as it would have reached up a foot above the rim. It is positioned into the right rear corner.

I have seen some complaints about the small spraybar and it is small at about 4 " long but it is absolutely spot on for this tank. It is positioned on the right hand pane. If I wanted it along the back then the Boyu spraybar will fit as they are the same diameter pipe.

It was also much easier to prime than the Boyu and was up and running without the splutters of the Boyu which used to take a good hour or so to remove the air.

My favourite improvement is that the hoses actually fit inside the tighteners when screwed tight. The boyu's hose tighteners would not fit over the tube and therefore you either didn't tighten (just pushed the hoses on and hoped for the best) or you used them to remove the hose.

Its actually quite a pretty filter and the output seems to be pretty consistent.

Beware if you want to use glassware on this filter that the intake hose is larger than the outflow.

However those issues with the Boyu and possibly also the Eden (Garuf) being not up to the lph stated seem to be addressed here with this filter.  The intake and hose diameter being 12/13mm allied with the output and hose diameter being 10mm seems to mean that more water can come into the filter whle the outlet diameter allied with the short spraybar pushes it out nice and fast.





















AC


----------

